# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Cfare keni blere sot ...

## Enii

Une ... nje varse Swarowski dhe byrzylyk , te dyja prej kristali  :syte zemra:

----------


## PINK

sa bleva nje laps per syckat. Slashe vend te maqines, dhe te cantes pa e kerku. Ku dreqin me shkoi. Bllokova dhe trafikun sot duke kontrollo aq inat me vinte. (zakonisht make up-in e bej ne makine  Lol)

anyway ... bleva nje laps, ajo indjan'ja kur do pagoja me peshperiti - eshte buy one get tjeter per free. Yeah ? Hopa mora dy . Not bad. 

I saved 11 bucks sot. Hallelujah  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

Mah! Sot bleva Smashbox cream eyeliner dhe Diorshow mascara. U pendova per te dyja. Ku ka si LAncome!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Hm e vetmja gje  ishte nje Labello Pearl Shine. Me duhej mizerja, vetem me humb. E mbaj zakonisht ne xhepa, si per me kollaj, por se di si del prej andej. Po ta mbledhesh sa shpesh kam blere nje te tille ne keto kohet e fundit, e kisha ble nje buzekuq te mire :perqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Sot bleva vetem nje lip soother per buzet dhe vertet po me pelqeka jashte mase. Eshte shume natyral (bleva pikerisht ate ne foto Gleam), ka shkelqim dhe t'i mban buzet plot moisture dhe te buta. (I urrej lipsticks  :i ngrysur: )

----------


## Edna- shpk

nje bluze, nje pale cizme.

----------


## [Perla]

Nje kuti  te vogel make up sysh.

----------


## argjenddre

nje par patika

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

sonte ilace per burrin se e kam te semur te shkretin por para nja 3 ditesh per motren nji ore dhe vath se kishte ditlindjen per vete bosh hajd mo vathet swarovski oren DKNY

----------


## capajevja

Burrit te shkume mi tironce dhe motra tu boft 100 vjec. Mendo dhe nje cik per vete se sbohet qameti. Sa per vete nji pal bizhama te bukra fort. hahaha

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Burrit te shkume mi tironce dhe motra tu boft 100 vjec. Mendo dhe nje cik per vete se sbohet qameti. Sa per vete nji pal bizhama te bukra fort. hahaha


falimenderit...per vete kur te vi vera se nji dynjo me lek do harxhoj amon mos ma kujto;-)
i gezofsh pizhamat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> Une ... nje varse *Swarowski* dhe byrzylyk , te dyja prej kristali


qenka fallco varsja dhe byzylyku mi se swarovski e ke shkrujt gabim apo ashtu e kishte varsja dhe byzylyku te shkrujtme  :ngerdheshje: ..shko ktheji dhe bleji tamom :Lulja3:

----------


## eagle_black

> qenka fallco varsja dhe byzylyku mi se swarovski e ke shkrujt gabim apo ashtu e kishte varsja dhe byzylyku te shkrujtme ..shko ktheji dhe bleji tamom


po ti moj cfare ke blere??

----------


## prishtinase

*i blejta djalit nji plis ma kerkoi ka dyjav hahahaha*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

as nji gje pra nuk e lexove me siper ti?? :Lulja3:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> *i blejta djalit nji plis ma kerkoi ka dyjav hahahaha*


cfare esht plis?
playstation?
le te jet cfare te doj e gezoft dhe te kenaqet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eagle_black

> as nji gje pra nuk e lexove me siper ti??


po ke te drejte nuk e kam lexuar po cne nuk ke blere gje ti sot??

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e po perdite nuk ka se une kur e blej nji gje e blej nji her e mire dmth te shtrejnt se kam pak pretendime une me te then te drejten jam mesuar keq!prandaj me ble per dite nuk do kem buke me honger pastaj :Lulja3:

----------


## prishtinase

> cfare esht plis?
> playstation?
> le te jet cfare te doj e gezoft dhe te kenaqet


plisi esht   simbol shqiptar   PLIS   zemra

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> plisi esht   simbol shqiptar   PLIS   zemra


aha ok se nuk e dija e gezoft :Lulja3:

----------

